# Muddy White Dog.



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

It rained all day today and I was just in such a hurry to get outside, I completely forgot that I have a White Dog. The end results:










Everything but the tail.










Muddy Closeup:









Not gonna stack, no matter how many times you ask:



















Enjoy!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Awe that's nothing, bring him to my house I'll show him what real mud looks like.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I wish! He loves a good romp in the mud. I hate cleaning it up, but he's happier than anything when he gets to give a good roll in a huge mud puddle.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

You should be glad that you don't have a dog who will wallow in the mud like a pig.


----------



## irickchad (Feb 6, 2013)

haha, not too bad. I expected way worse.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

LOL, Here in the Seattle area we have real mud and lots of it.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I thought that was rather mild compared to Fiona. She splashes in the mud, lays in it, dunks her face, etc. people at the dog park laugh hysterically and take pictures. Then Fiona convinces the other dogs to play in the mud. Not so funny then. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ha, ha, I thought the first picture was the first one in a series "before and after the mud". That is nothing compared to how WD looks after certain walks; caked mud all over his thighs, wet all over and under etc. yes, you should visit the Pacific NW and see how dogs (and our floors) look after a walk in wet weather.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Ha, ha, I thought the first picture was the first one in a series "before and after the mud". That is nothing compared to how WD looks after certain walks; caked mud all over his thighs, wet all over and under etc. yes, you should visit the Pacific NW and see how dogs (and our floors) look after a walk in wet weather.


Seriously! Our backyard gets so muddy and then he comes inside and we try to wipe him down before he runs all over the place but sometimes we're not fast enough. Mud everywhere on our hardwood -.-'. Not to mention our poor back seat in our car with his icky wet paws.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't you wish they came with mud-flaps.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Scarlettsmom said:


> Don't you wish they came with mud-flaps.


:spittingcoffee:Yes!


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

My first thought too was these must be the before shots. We just took both of our WGSD out last night to a nearby park and let them run off leash....big mistake as far as mud. I wished I'd taken their pictures...you would have thought they were black and tan...no kidding! We had to wash them outside with warm water from a bucket before we could bring them in. Luckily they just stand there and don't mind...but even when you think you've gotten every crevice, you haven't...you still find mud spots.
Even with that said, thanks for posting because I love love love my whites and totally enjoy seeing others. Thanks!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Always one of my favorite pictures.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Scarlettsmom said:


> Don't you wish they came with mud-flaps.


No, because we would have to clean these too. Mud flaps won't help on our trails....


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Always one of my favorite pictures.


The look of a good doggy life.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i agree with whiteshepherds lol. I would pay money for my 2 to come in that clean from a wet/muddy yard. they're whole under belly and all is usually drenched and caked with mud


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> The look of a good doggy life.


"What? WHAT? We're only half dirty."


When we let Scarlett run on the golf course after it rains, she gets completely covered in swampy, stinky mud. Unfortunately, she is TERRIFIED of the hose, so we have to do the best we can to towel dry her. When she is dry, I can usually brush most of the rest of the dirt out of her coat. Spring is a long season for us...


----------



## Vhyran (Feb 17, 2013)

Beautiful! Please more pictures!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you, everyone! He looked way worse to my eyes; his belly was just full of mud. We don't get the mud like we did back home. I will never forget his dive into this yellow mud...I swear the stains didn't come out for a month!


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

I wish my WGSD stayed that clean! But, I'm sure she had fun in the mud. It seems like all dogs find joy in getting filthy.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

jessac said:


> http://i948.photob[/quote]
> 
> She is so cute :D


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

jessac said:


>


LOL! A dirty puppy is a happy puppy!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

When my husband went to pick up Zeeva from the breeder, the breeder had to take her out of the mud and clean her up before giving her to him. She LOVES mud.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Zeeva said:


>


I think Zeeva was trying to look like Smokey, lol!


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

she is so beautiful. How old is she?


----------

